
Ask HN: What is your investment strategy? - factorialboy
I would like to learn how HNers invest their money.<p>To start the conversation, let me share my approach:<p>1. First and foremost, I am defensive, by nature. In many aspects of life, including investments.<p>2. ~75% of my savings goes to Gold.<p>3. There was a time when the rest would be invested in my side projects. High risk. Throw away pretty much.<p>4. I still plan to invest in my side projects, but age has made me extremely selective.<p>5. I dabbled in crypto in 2016-2018. Almost everybody I know did. I made modest profits but nothing close to the boom. Since then I have lost respect for crypto industry. I could write an essay why, but to keep it brief most projects are unrealistic. The only purpose is to get rich quick. Meanwhile the markets are heavily manipulated. And I don&#x27;t have friends in the right places, so I stay out.<p>I&#x27;m still openly looking for investment strategies as my situations affords me the ability to take more risk.
======
moksly
I’ve put my money in green energy. Preferable companies with a wide range of
activities, the only exception being Vestas (danish windmill company) and they
only made my list because every software developer I knew kept getting head-
hunted by them.

It’s been a decade of great news.

------
ablx000
Main: Buy and Hold.

ETFs:

80% Vanguard All World, 10% iShares Small Caps

\--------

10% Experimental, currently: P2P Credits and Crypto

Do you buy physical gold and how you keep it? Safe at home, bank, ... ?

~~~
factorialboy
I use BullionVault to buy gold.

------
factorialboy
PS: feel free to sharing tooling related to your investments in this thread ️

